# Swansea, surrogacy and ivf?



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

Hiya,
I was really hoping for some information and advice if possible.
I live in Swansea and after losing our one week old daughter sixteen months ago, and then our one day old son five months ago, we have been told that I cant carry again. My GP has written to Singleton to see if we would be able to have ivf with a host surrogate, funded by the NHS (with us needing to cover the surrogates expenses obviously). Does anyone know how likely it is for them to say yes? My GP wrote to them about four months ago, I have had one letter saying that I will be sent an appointment to see a consultant in due course, but nothing more ... How does it work in Singleton / LWC ?
We have two older living daughter and have since lost three babies in a row (one still birth, two neonatal deaths) and I am so worried they will turn us down   

Can anyone give me info or advice please?
Lisa


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

eek, anyone?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would give them a call and see what they say

cant help regarding funding sorry


----------



## sweetpea74 (Jun 27, 2009)

Hiya lisa and first of all I wanted to say how sorry I am for what you've been through, it really must've been heart breaking to lose your little ones like that. It sounds like you're being strong though and looking at next steps and I just wanted to let you know that swansea lwc do deal with host surrogacy as I have just had a round of treatment there myself via the nhs. Have you identified a surrogate yet as I think that makes the ball roll a bit quicker. I was lucky enough to have a wonderful cousin who offered to carry for me but the tx was unsuccessful unfortunately. Still, onwards and upwards and I just wanted to let you know you are not alone and to wish you all the best with your plans. Sweetpea x


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

Umm, well two people have sort of offered but I am not convinced it will go ahead with them    I was really hoping a family member or friend would come forward knowing how we have suffered burying our son and daughter, but sadly nobody I know has offered.

It is all daunting and scary.


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

hi was just woundering how your surrogacy was going i have just had a baby girl through ivf swansea and my sister wants me to surrogate her thought swansea womens clinic do you know the cost of everthing i hope that you were lucky enough for someone to came forward for you as i know this helps greatly xx good luck


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

hiya, well the obs consultant has written to 'a board' to see if we can go ahead with nhs funding. yes I still think a friend will carry for us. I guess I need to wait to hear from Singleton about if they will help us.
I assume they would only fund one round, but if we froze our embryos we could have a few goes right? we only want host surrogacy as my problem is my babies die because they are just born too soon  
I will let you know when i hear back off them

Good luck and love to all,
Lisa


----------



## lisasStars (Oct 26, 2009)

I was just about to delete the link but then thought I wouldpost a quick note to say I am now four months pregnant, I conceived before the surrogacy went ahead... We are now hoping the baby will stay safe and not be born prem with its sister and brother. Thanks for your advice
Good luck to all,
Lisa xxx


----------



## sunnysideup (Apr 7, 2009)

thats amazing news stay safe little one life is a mad world  x  x


----------

